# Cappuccino



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Here the Slingshot I finished building on January 3 finish that recalls the snow of winter on warm walnut .
It is also similar to an Italian cappuccino : milk foam on coffee .

Made of walnut wood with a thickness of 22 mm ,
It has a width of 90mm between the forks and 130mm high

I am very satisfied with this work to shape and finish . I hope which likes to you

Greetings!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

I like it.cheers


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

twang said:


> I like it.cheers


Thanks a lot Twang!!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks nice


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very very beautyful!
I want candidate it as slingshot of the month.
Mi piace molto, come hai fatto il bianco?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it !


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks good! I like the name, too.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:rofl: Que rico el cappuccino :bowdown:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

E.G. said:


> Looks nice


Thanks a lot E.G,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

noemarc said:


> Very very beautyful!
> I want candidate it as slingshot of the month.
> Mi piace molto, come hai fatto il bianco?


Grazie tantissimo per la tua gentilezza. Sono strafelice che ti garba!!!!!

Ho usato lo spray acrilico bianco opaco che asciuga prima di quello lucido e poi tre mani di acrilico trasparente lucido per protezione.

Ho usato un buon nastro isolante per coprire ciò che non volevo colorare su una faccia. L'altra faccia l'ho colorata tutta e poi ho carteggiato dove volevo togliere il colore..., coprendo con nastro la parte colorata. Dimenticavo: prima colori poi smussi, poi lucido P.S.: un consiglio: non fidarti del colore asciutto al tatto, aspetta almeno 5 o 6 ore altrimenti lasci le impronte!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

treefork said:


> I like it !


Thanks a lot Treefork!!!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

d3moncow said:


> Looks good! I like the name, too.


Thanks, thanks, thanks


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :rofl: Que rico el cappuccino :bowdown:


muchas gracias y feliz año nuevo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bella bravo!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

FANTASTIC little shooter!!!! Me piace!!

A very compact yet functional design, with low forks. Reminds me a crossover between a "Chalice" and a PFS, if that's possible!!

I like the "Moka" slingshot!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> Bella bravo!!!


Grazie tantissimo grappo73!!!! Buon anno nuovo!!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> FANTASTIC little shooter!!!! Me piace!!
> 
> A very compact yet functional design, with low forks. Reminds me a crossover between a "Chalice" and a PFS, if that's possible!!
> 
> ...


You are very kind and I'm very happy to honor your words !!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you all for watching and for the good comments !!!!!

I am very happy with this


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I try to enter the project of the sling in pdf file . Those interested must install Adobe Reader and print options: " vertical " and " suitable " . If you want you can modify the size and scale

P.S.o not use the Adobe Reader online

cheers

SN


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice one

gracie


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot Leon!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I uploaded Templates pdf file of the Capuchin project and I called calice.IT . I enclose two photos of the sling built by his friend Sanch he called Bloody Cup .
I hope you like it how I like it


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Great update Fraté


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Grazie fraté!!! Ciao!!!


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Maybe an older thread, but that's a nice looking slingshot.


----------

